# Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Wonder kidded!!!



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Our first doe is due April 25, but I thought I would start a thread now and talk about each goat's pregnancy as they keep getting closer. Let me introduce you to the does we have bred:

*Wonder: *NDG, kidded 5/14/11, 1st fresh, :kidblue: :kidblue: 
*Danni:* NDG, kidded 5/8/11, 3rd fresh, :kidred: :kidblue: 
*Rosalie:* NDG, kidded 5/6/11, 1st fresh, :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 
*Bella:* Pygmy, due Mid-May, 3rd fresh
*Oreo:* Pygmy, kidded 4/30/11, 5th fresh, :kidblue: 
*Jane:* Pygmy, kidded 5/11/11, 1st fresh, :kidred: :kidblue: 
*Charlotte: *Pygmy, kidded 5/4/11, 3rd fresh, :kidblue: 
*Pye:* Pygora, kidded 5/2/11, 4th fresh, :kidblue: :kidblue: 
*Alice:* Silky Fainter, due 6/11/11, 3rd fresh
*Promise:* NDG, due 8/7/11, 3rd fresh

I will be posting updates on the girls every now and then. Wish us luck with the FFs!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

YAY BABIES


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

I know Laura! I'm so excited!! :wahoo:

So, we just got up from feeding and I noticed that Oreo, Danni, Rosalie, Charlotte, and Karma are starting to develop udders! Also, I noticed that Jane is losing her ligs already. I can almost rap my fingers completely around her tail head. Isn't it too early for this to be happening? I think she probably has at least another 6 weeks to go.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

wow.... lots of babies...on their way.... :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

Hmmm weird!

Sometimes mine feel like that and then BOOM the ligs come back! lol

I LOVE when udders start growing


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

This sure is the most does we have ever had bred (on purpose, that is  ). And I checked Jane again today and they are still gone. It just surprised me.

Also, just got our first reservations of the year; 2 wethers from either Bella or Jane. It's so much easier selling kids when you know people want them!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

IM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!

Will you have any Wattle babies?? LOL

Please make sure to take tons of pics!!

I think its easier on EVERYONE when you already have babis reserved hehe


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

I hope we do! Oreo, Scarlet, and Charlotte all have wattles so I'm keeping my fingers crossed! You have a bunch of kids reserved, right?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

ummmm..... momma pics???? :ROFL: :slapfloor: Sorry I have to see those prego bellies!!!!  :laugh:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

BABIES~~!!! YEAH....I would be interested in being on your waiting list for a blue eyed, wattles, flashy doe. You have sweet looking does....How exciting :stars:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

I know how you feel! I'm going to try to get pics soon (the camera is being stubborn at this moment :hair: ) I'll post them as soon as I get them.

Also jduwall, I sent you a PM about the babies. :wink:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

OK, I got the camera to work, so here are some pictures! 

Scarlet:









Wonder(ff):









Danni:









Rosalie(ff):









Karma:









Bella:









Oreo:









Jane(ff): 









Charlotte:









Alice:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

HeHe...look at all those baby bumps....  :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

AWWWWWWWW tori!

They are so darn cute! I love the baby bumps!!

My girl is about as big as Rosalie, maybe bigger! lol and shes due the very end of may!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

I love the baby bumps too!!! I'm so excited for them to arrive! Which of your does is due at the end of May? Is she also a ff?

Also! UPDATE ON THE GIRLS!!! Karma, Charlotte, Rosalie, and Danni have further developed udders (pretty noticeable too!). Also, Wonder has started to develop a bag and Jane's ligs are still gone.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

My ff Georgia, shes been looking SUPER pudgy lately, and has a baby udder!

Im so excited for you! When is your first girl due?

Maybe we will have babies around the same time!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

Oh yah! I have been watching Georgia on your site. She's one of my favs of all of your goats. Our first doe is due around April 25th. When are your due dates?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

Awww you like Georgie?? LOL shes my little BRAT! But I do love her to death, she is super sweet and a total dork, like me! lol.

I have been stalking your site too, ever since we first starting talking! One day....ONE DAY! lol

April 25th is coming up so fast! Cant wait to see some babies, hope you get some girls!

Porsche is due May 10th, then Georgia is May 24th, and then Melena is July 19th, then no more  lol


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

Yes, I think she is super-duper pretty and I just love her body style. Ha ha. April is so close, I know!!! I'm so excited. I try to remain clam, cool, and collected about it, but then I come on here and you remind just how close it is.... :leap: :wahoo: :stars: :dance: It stinks that you only have 3 more to kid, but think about next year...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

I will let her know shes loved by you LOL. shes very fat right now, not very pretty! HAHA

I agree, its so much fun waiting for babies! I had to sell some of my herd, because I was co owning with a friend, and she decided she didnt want to do it anymore, so we decided to sell off the ones that she owned, I couldnt keep all of them, if I wouldnt of sold them I would have like 4 more due LOL

CANT wait for babies


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

Ha ha, she is. Most of our does are pretty fat too. That stinks though that you had to sell so many goats.  But at least you still have some. Also, I saw you got a new kid, right? She's a cutie!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

I only sold ummmm well its kinda long and confusing lol

I sold alot in August because a REALLY good friend of mine had to sell her goats and I wanted to buy her favorites, so I ended up having 17 goats, I sold all my unfriendly goats, I dont allow unfriendly goats to stay, you know how that is!

Then in December I sold a goat in milk, I was offered a good deal for her and she went to a great home.

Then in February, my very first registered goat was put up for sale, she was unfortunately not show worthy, her udder SUCKED! lol so I gave her to a friend. And I sold 2 others(those were the ones co owned)

So as of right now, I have a perfect herd, besides Jenny whos my unregistered girl but shes NEVER leaving, and she knows it lol

Yes, Gracie is my newest girl, although I have had her a while! But I didnt really say much, she was one of my early birthday presents.

Im hoping I can keep a kid from Georgia, but I have 3 doe reservations and 3 does due to kid, so im HOPING someone has more than one doe lol, all girls would be perfect, but who really thinks thats gonna happen! Jasper has had half and half, so its possible.

Im just so excited to see all your colorful kids!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

Wow, 17? That's quite a bit more than you have now, right? Ha ha. That is pretty confusing though. I know what you mean about the unfriendly goats, but I do have one that really doesn't like people at all, but she is one of the prettiest pygmies, so we keep her around. That sure is one nice birthday present though! Last year, one of the fair shows took place on my birthday and I won best doe in show and master showman, so it was a pretty sweet birthday. I'm so excited about color this year too. I mean, we have always had the dwarfs with nice conformation, but they were always solid, boring colors, but last year, we finally introduced buckskin into the lines. I hope this year we get pretty colors. You should get some color though too. Maybe we will both get lucky this year. Lets pray for blue-eyed, flashy, does.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

I used to have a 10 goat limit, so you can only imagine the look on my moms face haha. CONGRATS thats such an amazing gift, bet you were super happy! I actually really like all your goaties, sure the colors arent like SUPER flashy, but I do like yours, you have a variety, at one point ALL I had were buckskins, it got boring fast lol even though thats my favorite color, but blue eyes and buckskin would be AWESOME! Maybe with Georgia cause she has blue eyes and shes bred to my buckskin boy Jasper, id love to keep a little jasper twin with blue eyes lol.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

I do have quite a variety, that's for sure! But we have a lot of blacks and grays, and those are my least favorites. We only got buckskin color into our lines when we got Promise and Payton, the chocolate buckskins, and Frankie who throws buckskin about 1/3 of the time. Right now, we only have one buckskin doe with blue eyes;










Her name is Paisley and she was the result of Frankie escaping the buck pen and Payton wagging her pretty little tail in front of him. I guess things didn't turn out to bad though because she is beautiful!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

SHES MY FAVORITE COLOR!!! lol I love buckskins, I also love how there are so many different shades of buckskin. She is very pretty.

Heres my oopsie baby, shes pretty much a twin of your girl, the bucks got into the doe pen for not even an hour, and she was the result. I love her so much though, Im glad I have her!










I really like Frankie! just so you know lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

Very nice goats.... :thumb:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

I love the varieties too! It's funny that both of them were oopsies. I love my Frankie boy too! I can't wait to show his kids as senior does! Also, I like Jasper. I really wish you were closer....

Also, thanks Pam!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

You dont even know how MUCH I wish I was closer lol. Maybe one day....


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

We lost Karma this morning. Our foster dog got out of the dog yard and killed her. She was too pregnant to be able to run away from him. I don't know what I'm going to do without her....She was the best goat in the herd. She was my little champion. Last year, I got master showman with her. I just miss her so much...This was supposed to be her year to shine as a senior doe but she's not going to get her chance.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

OH NO TORI!!!!

Im so very sorry, my heart goes out to you


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

oh, how awful! I'm so sorry for your loss! We lost a 3-week old kid to a husky last spring. I was so angry with him. I can't imagine losing an adult doe to a dog. sooo sorry!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

I am so sorry for your loss :hug: How horrible to lose a doe in such a tragic way...babies too


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

I'm so sorry.  :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

I am so sorry...  very devastating....my heart goes out to you...... :hug:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

Thanks guys. I feel so lost without her...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

 again im so sorry!

We have all been through this and unfortunately this wont be the last loss you have. Im just so sad, thinking about this. Im really sorry tori, if you need to talk we are all here for you. I read your blog about Karma, brought tears to my eyes. She was a beautiful girl!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

Thank you so much Laura. I'm so happy to have met you and that you are so understanding. :hug:

Well, back to the reason I started this whole topic, the does! Danni, Rosalie, and Pye have farther developed their udders (a lot). So hopefully in less than a month we will have kids and I can be happy once again.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

Tori, I will ALWAYS be here for you, no matter what, and im positive that everyone else will support you. Im really sorry you had to experience that. But it was no ones fault and unfortunately we cant go back. When I lost Paddington, I was literly depressed, it was my fault he got sick though, and since then I have always been super cautious. I really hope your dog cant get into the pen anymore, attacks are really bad, jasper got attacked a month ago and I thank god hes still alive and made it through, such hard reminders of life right!

OK back to your lovely girls! Im really happy you are seeing udders!

I have a question, since your girls are due about the same time! Now, with Georgia I can feel her baby bubble udder growing a bit. But Porsche who is due may 10th doesnt really have an udder yet, I was told by her last owner that she didnt start bagging up until 3 weeks before, this will be her 2nd freshening, are your girls bagging up who are due when she is?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*



> Thanks guys. I feel so lost without her...


 :hug:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

 Thanks guys 

Well, Rosalie is due May 5, which is pretty close to Porsche's due date and she is one of the one's I'm really starting to feel something on, but she is a first freshener. But, then I have Scarlet who is due April 25 , and I don't feel a thing on her, and she is a 2nd freshener. I'm pretty sure I have the right date because our buck was all over her, but now I'm starting to second guess it. If I were you I really wouldn't worry about it yet. Hope that helps!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

I think when they are on there second freshening, the udders are harder to notice, I think thats probably with Scarlet and Porsche. Im sure they are both bred and due  I cant wait for babies! Im so excited for you and I hope you have a good kidding season!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

I'm so freakin excited too! But then again, I always am so there's nothing new there. We only have about 25 days!!!! :stars: :leap: :dance: :wahoo: :hi5: :thumbup: I hope we get lots of :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: !!! Hope you do too!!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

WOW only 25 days and then kids?? LUCKY BRAT lol. Its been a really good doe year for most people, my buck has been half and half so far so im hoping he gives me some more girls! I hope you get some super flashy kids! Im really excited for you, better take more pics!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

I am lucky! Except our doe that is due on the 25th still isn't getting any udder and I think I might have gotten the wrong date maybe.  I hope I get lots of does though. Here are the stats for our 4 bucks from last year and and this year (we loaned out a couple).

Pogo(pygmy): 100% Does (he only sired 2 kids in 2010 though)

Sterling Silver(pygmy): 57% Does

Frankie(NDG): 60% Does (89% Blue eyes!)

Titan(NDG): 60% Does (75% Blue eyes!)

I always think its cool to look at what bucks through. I'm really excited!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

I love Frankie, he looks so nice! Cant wait to see some more kids!

I only used one buck this year, hehe oh well!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

I love my Frankie boy too. He has such pretty kids and I can't wait to show them as senior does!!!

Also! We have lots of udders! I think everyone except Alice, Bella, and Scarlet have udders! :stars:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

If only....Frankie is amazing, id love to use him! lol Why must you be sooooo far away!! lol

THATS AWESOME!! Maybe they will grow udders later?

I will have to let you know if Porsche has grown her udder yet, shes looking really round, and has gained weight, so I know shes pregnant!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

Yeah, I really like Jasper too. Man I wish we could trade....And I hope she starts getting her udder soon. I will admit I can get impatient when it comes to babies. I just love the little buggers so much!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

Jaspers my baby, but if you dont know him he seems like a spoiled brat lol maybe cause he is! Maybe one day we can trade, we can dream lol. HEY we all gef impatient, im right there with you, I cant wait for more babies!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

OK, I guess I will just dream....  I think the only bad thing about kidding season; we have to do a big barn clean out and get the kidding area and birthing stalls ready. It take all day long and is either really cold or super hot (crazy PA weather :hair: ). But it is defiantly worth it.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

Dreams do come true sometimes LOL

I hear ya! I always hate doing all that work, but its totally worth it!

Have your girls gotten any bigger? Georgia is pretty big, im thinking 2 or 3, maybe more! Her udder is growing sooooo fast, I hope I have the right date for her, Jasper was a sneak though. Porsche is getting fat, but still no udder, guess she likes when I freak out hehe


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

They do don't they? Ha ha. They are getting bigger. Wonder and Pye have dropped already (that surprised me). I'm noticing big changes in udder sizes. Now for an update:

I will now post the winner of the Amazing Growing Udder Awards (I know, dorky  ) :

1st: Pye

2nd: Danni

3rd: Rosalie

4th: Wonder

5th: Charlotte

6th: Jane

Stay tuned for changes in the ranks!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

HAHAHAHAHA your so silly!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

Ha ha, I know! I have to entertain myself somehow. :ROFL:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

I would do this....

But im scared to know who would win haha

Cant wait for some pics!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

I know. I need to get pictures but all of a sudden, my camera is dead set on trying to anger me and every now and then it decides not to work. :hair: I'll have to sit down and have a chat with it telling it how many people depend on its use...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

Mine did the same thing, right when I go to use it, it has the low battery and then even when I put new ones in lol.

I finally got to see Porsches udder, definently growing, its not very big but I can feel it growing, shes also really fat! Georgia is the same, I felt a mini georgia, it was amzing! lol


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

Ha ha great! Scarlet still has no udder...  :sigh: :whatgoat: :? I'm really not understanding this and I'm going to be really upset if she didn't take.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

Has she gotten fat? I know sometimes it takes longer for some to grow udders...


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

She is not any bigger than a pygmy should be. She's just a really weird animal.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

Wow, well I really hope shes pregnant  if not, maybe you can breed her now for fall kids?

I guess thats not really an option though, its so cold during the winter! Thats why I dont do fall kids anymore, too hard on them!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

Yeah, it's pretty cold then. Also, it would be around showing/fair season and the beginning of school and I wouldn't be able to spend any time with the kids. I guess I will just have to wait until next year... :sigh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

Thats not bad though! You still have lots of girls due! One of my juniors is HUGE but shes not pregnant, she should of been bred, but I kind of forgot lol. So shes going to be held off until early this fall!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

Ha Ha, you forgot? Lol! That's funny. Hope she has pretty kids for you later this year.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

LONG story, she adopted one of my does, so she was pretty much a mom, and they CANT be seperated, so I was nice and decided to let her take this year off, now this fall, Im planning to breed both, so im just breeding them at the same time, with the same buck. They are super attached and I cant seperate that bond! Looks like they will have to be here forever LOL


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread*

Ha ha. We have a couple that are super bonded to each other too. So, Pye is getting a huge udder and I expect her to go in around 5 days. Maybe even less. I'm so excited!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye is getting close!**

Thats awesome! Hope she doesnt make you wait too long! But you know how they are


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye is getting close!**

Oh I'm sure she will though. But it's going to be a busy week so I have stuff to keep my mind off it. But I do hope she hurries up! :wink:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye is getting close!**

 Kids soon! Keep us posted.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye is getting close!**

Please take some preggy pics girl, Im dieing here LOL

I finally got a waiting room thread for my 2 preggys, I have to wait 3 weeks for my first one but oh well, just means you have to take lots of baby pics for me!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye is getting close!**

Can't wait to see those kiddo's.... :wink: :hi5:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye is getting close!**

I know, I know. I need to get more pics. Ha ha. These 3 weeks will fly! I promise. So for Pye, she hasn't gotten her final fill on her udder yet, but is getting very close. She is *HUGE* and has dropped. Her ligs are almost completely gone. Also, we are supposed to have thunder storms on Wednesday, so I'm guess she will have them around then. I hope they come soon!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye is getting close!**

WOOOOO IM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!

Try to get pics when you can  Im sure that udder will FILL!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye is getting close!**

Ha ha. Couldn't get pics to night. I've been waaaay to busy lately. Pye's udder has filled up a little more and her ligs are gone. She has dropped a lot and I think I'm going to start running down to the barn in the morning before school to check on her. I am so excited! Even if they are going to be little X-bred babies that I know we have to sell.  Oh well, I will get to keep a couple other kids this year.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye is getting close!**

I know how that is, my doe Jenny kidded and I KNEW i couldnt keep any kids because they werent registered but hey its still fun to see babies!

Hope she kids soon!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye is getting close!**

They are fun! I think she will either go tomorrow or Friday. Or at least I hope she does!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye is getting close!**

Crossing my fingers she goes around then! How big does she look?


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye is getting close!**

She is a freaking boulder! I can't believe how big she is! She better have triplets in there. Ha ha. :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye is getting close!**

Sounds like she has a lot! Hope she has trips or MORE!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye is getting close!**

I hope she does too! But it wouldn't surprise me if she only had twins. This will be her 4th kidding. Her first and second she had a single and last year she had twins.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye is getting close!**

AWWW I hate when they do that to you!
Well I hope she has 2 little girls for you then!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye is getting close!**

I really hope so too! We put her into a separate kidding pen tonight so I really hope she goes tomorrow. I hate how log they make you wait!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye is getting close!**

Is she acting like she will go? It would be awesome if you had easter babies!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye is getting close!**

Well, this morning when I checked on her, she was hanging out in the corner which was odd because she always runs up to the gate to be fed. She was acting uncomfortable and appeared to have a clear discharge. Then throughout the day, she started acting more like herself like nothing was going on. She has really dropped. I don't think her kids can go any lower! Also, her udder is hugely huge! She had more discharge tonight. It was maybe amber in color but it was really hard to tell in the dark barn.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye is getting close!**

YAY!!! Sounds like she may kid soon!

IM SO EXCITED!! lol


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye is getting close!**

Any minute!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye is getting close!**

One would think. Nope. She still has those babies inside. I'm pulling my hair out here! I was so sure she was going to go early. Ugh! I'm not positive, but I think here official due date is tomorrow, but I never saw her bred so I'm not sure. :sigh:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye is getting close!**

Hey,
Babies??? :? 
Did I miss the thread? :shrug: 
I would like to have Wonder and her Babies!!!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye is on day 145!**

AWWWW well she will kid soon! Just keep your head up! You know how they are lol always making us wait FOREVER!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye is on day 145!**

Very exciting! I hope all goes well and we hear about/see pics of the new additions!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye is on day 145!**

Ha ha. Wonder is due in two days but I might be wrong on that date. She doesn't really look close enough. Who knows?

Also, Pye still hasn't gone yet We have had family over from out of town this week. They have been excited to see babies but are flying back home tomorrow. I'm sure Pye will go into labor as soon as the plane takes off... :doh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye is on day 146!**

YEP!!! she will! lol

COME ON PYE!!!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye is on day 146!**

So I'm pretty sure she is in early labor!!! Went down to the barn and she was panting, acting very uncomfortable and not like herself and I'm pretty sure we saw a small contraction! I'm so dang excited!!! :wahoo:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye possibly in early lab*

:leap: :leap: I'm excited with you! Come on Pye and show us those pretty kids! I'll brew some coffee for us.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye possibly in early lab*

Ha ha, yay! I'm so ready for kidding season to start! I just love the fuzzy little buggers running around here.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye possibly in early lab*

Happy kidding........ :thumb:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye possibly in early lab*

YEAH~~!! so excited for you


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye possibly in early lab*

Exciting! .


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye possibly in early lab*

Thanks guys! I will be running down to the barn in about an hour to check on her again so look for updates!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye possibly in early lab*

HOW IS SHE!!! lol


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye possibly in early lab*

Almost midnight AK time and wanting an update!  Hope all is going well.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye possibly in early lab*

Well I ran down last night and she was about the same. I didn't have time to update then and there wasn't much to say. I just ran down again, hoping to find babies. Nope. She is back to acting like her normal self, just panting a lot. I was so sure that this was the day. She is doing some good acting or something! Does anyone know how long they could be in labor before they kid?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye possibly in early lab*

well she may have had some little contractions or they may have just been her stretching. A true contraction will have her rear suck in.

pictures of contractions on my website - scroll down a bit: http://www.endofthelinefarm.com/fromheattobirth.htm


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye possibly in early lab*

DARN!!! well maybe today!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye possibly in early lab*



Calico Patch Farm said:


> Does anyone know how long they could be in labor before they kid?


Jinxy started early labor late Monday night/early Tuesday morning and it's been building, so going on 36 hours now but more intense starting this morning. It's her first time, so I guess they can take longer.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye possibly in early lab*

OK. So then Pye is at about 23-24 hours now. I've never had a goat hold on this long! But it's not her first time...We do have some nasty storms coming tonight and throughout tomorrow though so I hope she will go the (or earlier).


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye possibly in early lab*

 Jinx has been screaming and pacing since about 4:00 after having pretty hard contractions this morning and she still hasn't kidded. I've never had one in labor this long, either, so I called the breeder concerned. I guess they've seen plenty take this long and I'm just worrying for nothing and will relax. Our nasty storms are hitting about midnight here as well, so hoping we're finished before that!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye possibly in early lab*

Well she is still panting and passing her plug. I don't think her udder can get any bigger or else it's gonna pop!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye possibly in early lab*

YAY!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye possibly in early lab*

:clap: :greengrin:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye possibly in early lab*

Still nothing


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye possibly in early lab*

Has she started pushing yet?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye possibly in early lab*

Have you gone in to check with 2 fingers? If a kid is stuck she may not progress into hard labor


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye possibly in early lab*

No she is like not in labor at all. It's not like she is taking a break. Maybe I was just crazy when I thought she was going into early labor but it sure looked like it! She is just walking around like normal.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye possibly in early lab*

Sometimes I think that too!

She was messing with you lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye possibly in early lab*

Your Doe is contracting and moving those kids to the canal... sometimes it can take quite a few hours to do....As long as she isn't in duress or...pushing ..she should be OK and not quite there yet.... :hug:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye possibly in early lab*

OK. It just seems so long. I mean, she was 3 days ago and looks it too! She is just so big...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye possibly in early lab*

Maybe soon!

Lets HOPE


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye possibly in early lab*

Probably some Braxton hicks


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye possibly in early lab*

I guess. Went down about 30 minutes ago. Her udder is super duper tight and she was only sorta picking at her hay, which is extremely unusual for her. She eats EVERYTHING in sight.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye possibly in early lab*

sounds to be very soon... :hi5:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Oreo Kidded!!!**

Well, Pye still hasn't gone, but I went down and found that Oreo had kidded! She had a dark gray agouti :kidblue: and it looks like I missed the birth by about 10 minutes. I just never would have thought she would be the first to go. I was just looking at her her last night thinking she had another 2 weeks to go! I am a little disappointed because this is her first year she has never given us a girl, and we had a rough winter and really needed a girl from her. I'm just hoping this isn't the start of a bucky year! But at least all went well. I will post dry pics later tonight hopefully.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Oreo Kidded!!!**

Congrat's on the baby :kidblue:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Oreo Kidded!!!**

Congrats with Oreo's kids... :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Oreo Kidded!!!**

CONGRATS!!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Oreo Kidded!!!**

Thanks guys! He is so cute. His name is Orion. His pic is on my website. Here it the link to the page: http://www.calicopatchfarm.com/newarrivals.htm


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Oreo Kidded!!!**

I can't get the pic to load....but Congrats...can't wait to see him


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Oreo Kidded!!!**

Thanks! I would post the pic on here but I don't feel like resizing it. Maybe it will come up later. :wink:


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Oreo Kidded!!!**

Congrats! I can't see the pic at the link either. Looking forward to seeing him.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Oreo Kidded!!!**

congrats Wish you were closer ND Registered or unregistered in my area run $200 and up for does and $150 for bucks i have found a few unregistered bucks for $ 75. If i even ask anyone if they have a Reg doe under $200 i get griped at or hung up on. I have been lucky to find some nice people but still looking for goats in my price range.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Oreo Kidded!!!**

Here he is. I figured out how to get it up:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Oreo Kidded!!!**

Don't see the photo but Congrats!!!!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Oreo Kidded!!!**

Well I have know idea how to make it so people can see the pic. I can't get it to work. Does anyone know what to do?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Oreo Kidded!!!**

Tori, if you go to photobucket and then put the link of the pic, it should work!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Oreo Kidded!!!**

We will see if this works: http://s1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff510/CalicoPatchFarm/?action=view&current=mailgooglecom.jpg


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye FINALLY Kidded!!!**

Pye finally kidded!!! She had two almost identical white, blue eyed boys. Yes, we have 3 kids on the ground and all are boys :sigh: . Oh well. They are super cuties and will make wonderful pets! I will post pics later tonight.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye FINALLY Kidded!!!**

AW POO 

well congrats! BUT LETS HAVE SOME GIRLS! lol


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye FINALLY Kidded!!!**

Congrats!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye FINALLY Kidded!!!**

Her are pics!

Piper: http://s1239.photobucket.com/albums...alicoPatchFarm/?action=view&current=Piper.jpg

and Preston: http://s1239.photobucket.com/albums...alicoPatchFarm/?action=view&current=Piper.jpg


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Pye FINALLY Kidded!!!**

Yea, Pye, way to go!! You win, you and the boys can come live at my house!! Love those names!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Charlotte Kidded!!!**

Charlotte kidded!But she has a BOY!!! This is the forth boy born out of 4! He is so pretty with great conformation! I'm pretty bummed.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Charlotte Kidded!!!**

WOW ALL BOYS SO FAR!!!

That sucks!

BUT CONGRATS


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Charlotte Kidded!!!**

Congrats.... :hi5:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Charlotte Kidded!!!**

Thanks guys! I can't get a pic on photobucket, so go to my website ( http://www.calicopatchfarm.com/newarrivals.htm ) and see if his picture is showing up if you want to see him. :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Charlotte Kidded!!!**

HES CUUUUUTE!!!

Wattles??


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Charlotte Kidded!!!**

Yes!!! He even has wattles!!! I can't believe he is a stinky boy! Little snot!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Charlotte Kidded!!!**

OHHHHHHH DEARRRRR!!!

lol his wattles are CUUUUUUUTE


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Charlotte Kidded!!!**

Hard when you want girls and get boys but Congrats on the healthy kid!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Rosalie kidded! Triplet D*

Rosalie kidded! Triplet and we finally got our does!!! I will have pics up of the beautiful family in about 1-2 hours. Yay!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Rosalie kidded! Triplet D*

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Rosalie kidded! Triplet D*

Congrats!!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Rosalie kidded! Triplet D*

Thanks guys! I posted pic in the Birth Announcements forum or you can always see them on my website! So happy! :leap: :clap: :stars: :wahoo: :dance:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Rosalie kidded! Triplet D*

JEALOUS!! lol

they are cute!


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Rosalie kidded! Triplet D*

Congrats!!!!!!!!!! It must've been triplet Friday!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Danni kidded!!!*

I guess it was! Well today Danni had doe/buck twins! I'm really excited about them! You can see them at: http://www.calicopatchfarm.com/newarrivals.htm


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Danni kidded!!!*

Cute!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Danni kidded!!!*

Adorable! Love their colors!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Jane kidded!!!*

Jane kidded today! She had a doe and a buck. Here are their pics: http://www.calicopatchfarm.com/newarrivals.htm


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Jane kidded!!!*

they are so adorable...love the little doeling.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Calico Patch's Kidding Thread *Jane kidded!!!*

More cute kids!!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wonder kidded yesterday! :kidblue: :kidblue: :sigh: They are so pretty! Black and white boy and one has blue eyes. All of these boys are killing me! So that takes our total to 8 :kidblue: and 5 :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

More bucklings wow.... :shocked: this year... has been bad for boys with our herd... as well...  


congrats on them.... :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks. They are just soooo pretty!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

All of your kids are so cute! Strange how lots of people seem to be getting more boys this year.


----------

